# Military rollout of vaccine in USA | DARPA Nano Gel



## stevie g (22/5/20)

"A Military-Funded Biosensor Could Be the Future of Pandemic Detection".

I'm sure some of you have heard the controversies around a supposed covid vaccine. 

100% it will include tracking nano technology with 5g and beyond being the network required for the "authorities" to track and trace us into perpetuity.

And you still think the lockdown is over a stupid virus.

Puh huh leez.

See you later I'm off to bedazzle my face mask. 

https://www.govexec.com/technology/...or-could-be-future-pandemic-detection/163510/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (23/5/20)

*EU Planning “Vaccination Passport” Since 2018 “Roadmap on Vaccination” outlines 3 year plan for boosting “vaccine confidence” and advancing “electronic tracking”*

You can read the entire report here, but below are some of the more concerning highlights [emphasis throughout is ours]:


“Examine the feasibility of developing *a common vaccinationcard/passport for EU citizens*“
“Develop EU guidance for establishing* comprehensive electronic immunization information systems* for effective monitoring of immunization programmes.”
“*overcome the legal and technical barriers impeding the interoperability* of national immunisation information systems”
On the *12th September 2019*, at the joint EU-WHO “Global Vaccination Summit”, they announced the “10 Actions Towards Vaccination for All”, which cover much of the same ground.

One month later, in* October 2019*, Event 201 was held.

For those who don’t know, Event 201 was a simulated pandemic exercise focusing on a zoonotic novel coronavirus originating in bats. It was sponsored by Johns Hopkins Center for Health Security, the World Economic Forum, and the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation.

The result of the simulation was seven key suggestions.

In *November of 2019*, these suggestions were published as a “call to action”.

One month later, China reported the first cases of Covid19.

To be clear here (and forestall any below-the-line arguments): this is _not_ about vaccines, their effectiveness, safety or lack thereof.

The point _is_ that proposed COVID countermeasures, which have been presented to the public as emergency measures thought up on the fly by panicking institutions, have in fact existed since _before the emergence of the disease_.

They already wanted to monitor your vaccination records and tie that to your passport, introduce mandatory vaccinations and clampdown on “misinformation”. They just didn’t have a reason yet.

This was a situation which required a crisis and, fortuitously, it got one. 

https://off-guardian.org/2020/05/22/report-eu-planning-vaccination-passport-since-2018/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mad_hatter (23/5/20)

Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum at it again 

Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (23/5/20)

mad_hatter said:


> Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum at it again
> 
> Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk


For all your rage, you're just a troll in a cage.


----------



## Chickenstrip (26/5/20)

Listen I know I've been a bit rude in the past but I'd like to apologize and make amends. I'd really like to become friends because no matter how hard I try, I just can't seem to find crack as strong as the stuff you're on. Any chance you'd be willing to forgive me and share your hook-up? In this trying time, it really would help me get through the day a little easier.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz (27/5/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> Listen I know I've been a bit rude in the past but I'd like to apologize and make amends. I'd really like to become friends because no matter how hard I try, I just can't seem to find crack as strong as the stuff you're on. Any chance you'd be willing to forgive me and share your hook-up? In this trying time, it really would help me get through the day a little easier.



Sure thing bro, you have a choice of either "mechanic crack" or "plumber crack".

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------

